# Bosh vs Dwight



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Let's just say I have a hunch that we'll end up playing Toronto in the playoffs this year, which will start the next 10 year debate/matchups between Chris Bosh and Dwight Howard in the post season.

That said, I'm actually kind of hesistant to play the Raptors in the playoffs as Bosh always seems to have monster games against us. 

I'd ideally want to play against Philadelphia.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

As long as the Magic players drive to the basket it would be their series to lose. If they fall in love with the 3 like in some of the games in the past I like the Raptors's chance to advance. Bosh and Dwight will cancel each other out because neither can be guarded by either side, which is quite a shame for the Magic because Bosh really isn't that difficult to stop if you have the right players. Bosh has tons of trouble against quick, lengthy defenders who are physical, like Anderson Varejao. Jason Collins gave him tons of trouble last year in the playoffs as well. But right now with the Magic roster if you throw Dwight at Bosh Bosh will drive past him all night long. Other guys like Brian Cook and Lewis aren't physical enough to guard him either.

TJ Ford will likely make it through the entire series. Him and Calderon will be a handful for Nelson and whoever is backing him up.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

as a toronto fan, i was hoping the wizards would pass us & we'd get to face orlando in the PO. i feel our team really matches up well with ORL, and dwight nor any one else on the Magic can guard Bosh, in the least bit.

if your talking comparison, every other season, before this current one, i'd have taken CB over Dwight, but Dwight has just improved so much and he';s too dominant. if the matchups stay the same, the series is going to be great. Toronto has almost no playoff experience, outside of last years quick 1st round exit, but really, Orlando lacks the same experience.

both guys are great friends, and are the future of the Big men in the league next to Amare.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight can't guard Bosh but Bosh can't guard Dwight either.

Quite honestly after the public lashing SVG gave Dwight last time Bosh lit him up i'd expect Dwight to go bananas in a series again Toronto. Not sure if we can give SVG that much credit but maybe he was thinking ahead to a possible matchup when he made those comments.

I definitely don't think it would be a sure thing but I do think Orlando could take Toronto in a series. Especially assuming Hedo keeps rolling like he has all season. He has just been returkulous.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

i hope we'll avoid Raptors in the first round...best case scenario-Sixers...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Both teams may not want to face eachother in the first round but it would be one hell of a series.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Raptors will want to face Orlando if the other choices are Detroit and Cleveland. Lebron and the Pistons own the Raptors the past couple of years, with Orlando at least Toronto has a chance to win.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

southeasy said:


> as a toronto fan, i was hoping the wizards would pass us & we'd get to face orlando in the PO. i feel our team really matches up well with ORL, and dwight nor any one else on the Magic can guard Bosh, in the least bit.
> 
> if your talking comparison, every other season, before this current one, i'd have taken CB over Dwight, but Dwight has just improved so much and he';s too dominant. if the matchups stay the same, the series is going to be great. Toronto has almost no playoff experience, outside of last years quick 1st round exit, but really, Orlando lacks the same experience.
> 
> both guys are great friends, and are the future of the Big men in the league next to Amare.


Both teams have players with some decent playoff experience. Rasho, Kapono, and Delfino have all been to the finals....not to mention the big games some of the guys have played internationally. I memory serves me right Hedo has had some good runs, throw in Cook and Evens as well as Rashard early in his career and these teams have players that have been there before.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

> Rasho, Kapono, and Delfino have all been to the finals....


Yes, Kapono and Delfino had a great finals experiense, almost like Arroyo


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

Bosh always dominates Howard on the offesnive side of the game, but the same goes for Dwight when it comes to Bosh guarding him. It just depends on how the supporting cast for both teams play. And usually when they play its the Raptors cast that upstages Howards gang. =/. Id love to see either the Wizards or the 76ers against the Magic. That way we dont have to deal with Bosh.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

It looks like we should prepare for Raptors...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

By the way, I can't understand why T.J. Ford usually dominates us??? Ok, Billiups, A.Miller and other strong and tall guards just overpower Jameer...But Ford is the same size and Jameer is even stronger, maybe just less quicker...So, I hope Jameer is not going to be lazy in playoffs on the defensive end and will try to bother Ford...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^ um, maybe less quicker? you got to be kidding me. tj ford is probably the quickest guy in the league.

anyways, for people saying Bosh cant handle Dwight, thats true.. but Bosh doesn't guard Dwight, Rasho does.. and Rasho always does a very good job on him.

i'm saying Raptors in 6. although with our inconsistency, it could very well be Orlando in 6 :|


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

With the way that both team finished the season, I am leaning towards Magic in 6. The raptors just crippled their way till the end losing like 15 out of 24 or something like that.

It'll be an interesting series though, hopefully it'll go more than 5.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i think Bargnani will play great vs. Orlando

T.O. in 6.

as previously said, Delfino & Kapono could both also really come into play this season, and i'll take Ford & Calderon over Arroyo, Nelson & Dooling (Dooling will give us the most problems) Evans is also another guy we have to watch out for


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

who is toronto's second option? anthony "my sister is light years better than me" parker? 

we all agree that Dwight is better than Bosh
PG toronto wins without question i think
SG is pretty much a tossup as both teams are pretty weak
Turk is by far better than everybody on that roster not named Bosh, the same could be said about Rashard Lewis. 
Orlando's bench is pretty weak. But it is playoffs and most teams go to a 8 man roster anyway. how are people thinking that toronto will win? because of the international "experience" in Rasho and Bargnani? methinks not


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

you cant just go by positon to determine who wins, obviously.

how are people thinking toronto will win? 
-well orlando doesn't have a real slashing threat, and we all know slashers are torontos kryptonite (rashard and hedo do most of there damage from mid/long range)
-as previously stated, the raptors do a good job on dwight howard. if you don't think rasho doesn't have big time experience, your an idiot.
-bosh will destroy your front line.
-tj will punish you with penetration.

but,

i guess you'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Evans and the new Bruce Bowen, apparently. I'm shaking in my boots. Moon can contain Hedo, and Rashard is the richest chucker going.

You will be having nightmares of Bargnani blowing past whoever you even have up front, and Bosh slamming in Dwights face twice a game.

Ahh, the playoff trash talk. Gotta love it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bosh does have a history of disappearing in big games. So you can add that to Magic's list of advantages.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I would love to suggest that SVG should move Hedo to SG and put someone esle to starting 5 to guard Bosh but we just don't have anyone on the roster (thanks Otis) who can do that except Howard, so we just have to pray that Dwight won't get quick fouls...


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

The Orlando Magic got some resolution as to their first-round playoff foe Monday night, but it's not necessarily good news for them.


The third-seeded Magic (50-30) will face the sixth-seeded Toronto Raptors (41-40) with Game 1 of the series beginning either Sunday or Monday at Orlando's Amway Arena.

The Raptors locked up the sixth seed Monday night when they defeated Miami, and Philadelphia (40-41) lost to Cleveland in controversial fashion. That series of events locked Toronto into sixth and dropped Philadelphia into seventh.

The Magic are just 5-9 against the Raptors over the past four seasons and 1-7 in Toronto. Orlando is 2-1 versus the Raptors this season, but Toronto star forward Chris Bosh missed the final game because of a sore knee.

The Magic won 105-96 in November in Toronto and 102-87 on March 4 in Orlando. The Raptors won 127-110 in February, getting 40 points from Bosh and 19 points and 13 assists from point guard Jose Calderon.

Each of the Magic's top three offensive weapons averaged at least 20 points a game against the Raptors this season. Dwight Howard averaged 24.3 points and 12.7 rebounds, while Hedo Turkoglu averaged 21.3 points, 8.7 rebounds and 7.7 assists and Rashard Lewis averaged 20.7 points against the Raptors.

Orlando closes the regular season with games tonight in Atlanta and Wednesday at home against Washington. Atlanta is locked into the eighth seed, while Washington can finish no higher than fifth.

http://floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080415/SPORTS/804150335/1002/SPORTS



Should be good, I got tickets to the first 2 home games for the Orlando Toronto series.
Gunna be sweeeet!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

If Moon can use his length to bother Hedo or Rashard then we Toronto will have a chance. The momentum that Rasho has going will be huge to start the playoffs...he is simply playing the best ball of his career! He can't stop Dwight, but he wont let the battle be all one sided either.


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

billfindlay10 said:


> If Moon can use his length to bother Hedo or Rashard then we Toronto will have a chance. The momentum that Rasho has going will be huge to start the playoffs...he is simply playing the best ball of his career! He can't stop Dwight, but he wont let the battle be all one sided either.


Well no one is going to let any battle be one sided. But the Athleticism that Dwight has over him better yet most all the playes in the NBA is amazing. The series is going to be great, hopefully all the players will live up to all the smack talk that the fans have been talking. Cuz from what I see, the average scores to the games are going to be 170 - 150

Chris Bosh averaging 50 points with 30 rebounds.
And dwight having 100 with 30 assists.

=]


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

To sum it up, I think it comes down to this.

If Magic can have some discipline with their offense and not fall in love with the 3, they win.

If Toronto's PGs can have their way with Magic's D and Bosh doesn't suck, they will have a chance as well.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic in 5. To win in the playoffs you have to play defense (Both teams are pretty average, but the big stat that stands out in my mind is the fact the Raptors = 24th in the league in 3P percent defense, while the Magic = 4th in the league in 3P shooting so that pretty much means if the Magic get hot from down town, the series will be over fast) and you have to win on the road (Only two teams in the entire league have a better road record than the Magic and that would be the so called best two teams in the league as far as the standings go. The Raptors are balls on the road.)

Any way, in my honest opinion, the only people picking the Raptors to win the series are either A) homers, B) haters or C) haven't watched the NBA this season. That could be the only reason for picking them. Could the Raptors beat the Magic? Sure, but it would be a case much like last year in which the Mavs lost to the Warriors. It was more the Mavs choking than the Warriors winning. The top 3 teams in the east just out class the rest of the conference. Period. End of story. The only low seed that I think even has a chance to pull out an upset are the Wizards and the main reason for that is because they are getting healthy, while the Cavs are still hurting.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

This is the series of 3pt chuckers and lack of defense. Whoever gets hot from 3 will win this series. These teams are so much like one another with dominant big men (albeit dwight being a traditional post scorer vs bosh perimtere kg esque based big man play) and great 3pt shooters.. hedo, rashard, bargnani, kapano, aparker, caulderon..


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

To be honest I am surprised this many people are giving Toronto a chance. They did not impress me the last time I saw them, but maybe they will step up their play drastically once the real games begin. Who knows?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> To be honest I am surprised this many people are giving Toronto a chance. They did not impress me the last time I saw them, but maybe they will step up their play drastically once the real games begin. Who knows?


A lot of people hate the Magic. It is as simple as that IMO. Blind hate or faith is very funny to see.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I think it is time now to open an official playoff thread.
GO MAGIC!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

toronto was 8 games above .500 before bosh got injured. i don't think it's hate for the magic, i just think toronto has a really good team, the core also has last years playoff experience.

toronto has a 17 pt win over the Magic this year, with like two 10 pt losses, one without bosh & one without ford.

our bad play to end the season just makes us that much more of a sleeper.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Raptors have beaten a total of 2 winning teams in the last 3 months. For any one to think they have a chance to win a series in the playoffs is comical IMO.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

and those teams were orlando & detroit. i think your underrating the team in full strength as opposed to missing ford 20+ and bosh 15+ in the 2nd half of the season.

orlando still is and should be favoured, going in. I can see things differently if we play to potential and take advantage of matchups.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The "*one*" game the Raptors beat the Magic, Bosh had one of his best scoring out puts of the year and Delfino also had one of his best games of the year. If you honestly believe these two are going to average 63 points a game combined through out the series, you will be disappointed.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Any way, in my honest opinion, the only people picking the Raptors to win the series are either A) homers, B) haters or C) haven't watched the NBA this season.


Yeah, and that wasn't a homeristic statement, to the fullest?

Get real. 

And you realize when we beat you, you shot 50% from three? And as the best shooting team in the league, we shot 25% from three? There goes that brilliant theory of us not being able to defend the three point line will cause us to lose this series.



> The "one" game the Raptors beat the Magic, Bosh had one of his best scoring out puts of the year and Delfino also had one of his best games of the year. If you honestly believe these two are going to average 63 points a game combined through out the series, you will be disappointed.


And the "one" game the Magic beat the Raptors (because the other game Bosh was out), that bum Keith Bogans dropped 17 points, pilons Kapono and Bargnani were starting, and we dropped our lowest assist output of the season.

See theres excuses for both sides.

Just let it play out, before you talk so much.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Dwight Howard is a beast, he's really awesome. I'm happy for you guys selecting the right #1 pick in that draft. 

The Toronto / Orlando series will be a hard fought one. I'd be surprised if it gets resolved in less than 6 games. I'd love to see it go to 7. 

This really reminds me of the Dallas and Golden State playoff series last year. Dallas is the better team, but the matchup problems Golden State gave Dallas caused them the series. Orlando has a better team this year, but their worst lower seed match up is Toronto. 

1. Howard - He's almost always dominating all other team. When its Toronto, there's a bit of problem because he has to guard Bosh in the defense and Bosh is extremely quick (pressuring Howard on fouls). Rasho does a very good job against Howard ... don't know why ... I guess Rasho really is a experienced veteran that knows how to play Howard. 
2. Lewis - He's a good shooter, but with Bosh guarding him in the offense, Bosh will not easily get into foul trouble. Bosh's length will have an effect on Lewis. 
3. Turkoglu - Excellent improvement, but will have a tough time in the offense when guarded by Jamario Moon. Moon will also eat him up on alley oop plays. 
4. Jameer Nelson - Nice quick guard with a decent shot. But seems like TJ Ford has the best of him. Calderon has size over him and frankly, is a better point guard than Arroyo. 
5. Orlando has good shooters, but the Raptors at one point had 3 of the top 10 3pt shooters in the league (Kapono, Parker, Calderon) ... 
6. Now, who's going to guard Bargnani?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Bargnani showed this season that it is better not to guard him and just let him shoot


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

^^

first off... this matchup is NOTHING like the DALLAS/GOLDEN ST series. 
a) it's not a 1 vs 8 with an MVP involved (thus wouldn't be as big an upset if TORONTO did pull it out)
b) SVG didn't previously coach the RAPTORS (or vice versa)
c) we don't have a history of losing to the RAPTORS
d) nobody is counting the RAPTORS out... it's actually quite the opposite


i agree it should be a great matchup with promises of efficient shooting (especially beyond the arc), but your player matchups are ridiculous and faaaaar from subjective...


who's going to guard bargnani?? shoot, we could throw Garrity on the soft jump shooting big man and we'd be fine. i could go one by one, but i don't want to spend that kinda time on a writeup as bad as your's.






i'm not going to talk trash or anything until we get the first couple under our belt... but i'll say this, 


"ATTN: Raptor Fans, your team is not THAT good!"


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah, if the Raptors are relying on Bargnani then they might as well just stay in Toronto and call it a season.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

why would you say that barg is good in one post then say he sucks in another? lol if you're going to bash your own player in the same thread just say he sucks like jj redick does!

rasho nesterovic is a choke artist in the playoffs. 
during 02-03 reg season he averaged 11 and 6.5 with 3.3 fouls in 30 minutes
during the same season in the playoffs 7 and 5 with 4.7 fouls in 28 minutes

03-04 8.7 and 7.7 3.0 in 28.7 minutes
poffs 5.9 and 5.5 3.8 in 26.1 minutes

04-05 5.9 and 6.6 3.0 in 25.5
poffs 0.7 and 0.1 1.1 in 7.6 minutes

05-06 4.5 and 3.9 2.6 in 18.9 
poffs 2.8 and 3.3 1.9 in 12.7 minutes

06-07 6.2 and 4.5 2.4 in 21 minutes
poffs 3.4 and 4.6 0.8 in 14 minutes

sorry but looks like if you are banking on nestero***** to come through, you are in your own little world.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> why would you say that barg is good in one post then say he sucks in another? lol if you're going to bash your own player in the same thread just say he sucks like jj redick does!
> 
> rasho nesterovic is a choke artist in the playoffs.
> during 02-03 reg season he averaged 11 and 6.5 with 3.3 fouls in 30 minutes
> ...


because we are 2 different posters? lol?

Also Nesterovic's job is to put a body on opposing big man, it's pretty hard to "choke" on defense.

He has been playing really well late in the season when the Raptors were struggling. That's a valid reason to why people are optimistic that he will at least do something positive this series.

Again, nobody is "banking" on him to win the series for us.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

^ all you canadiens look the same


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

ahaha Nesterob*tch. classic.

anyways, we will see what version of this toronto team shows up saturday/sunday?


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

Its sunday, thats the first game. I got tickets to the Tuesday matchup, its gunna be good.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

both really good players

i think they will both have good games durning there run against each other

but howard will come out on top


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Bosh? The same player who struggled against the NETS' frontcourt with players like Jason Collins and Mikki Moore last year in the playoffs is going to dominate Dwight Howard? Don't see that happening. Whoever he plays on he's just going to be shooting jumpers anyway.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

garnett said:


> Bosh? The same player who struggled against the NETS' frontcourt with players like Jason Collins and Mikki Moore last year in the playoffs is going to dominate Dwight Howard? Don't see that happening. Whoever he plays on he's just going to be shooting jumpers anyway.


Yeah he did struggle against Mikki Moore last year. That was a good matchup for Mikki, he's really athletic and has the quickness to stay with Bosh and the length to contest.

There's a big difference between him and Dwight Howard. Dwight doesn't stand a chance against Bosh, and vice versa. The difference in the matchup of the frontcourts is that we have another big man who can play defense, and has done a very good job on Dwight, and the Magic have....... Rashard Lewis.

14ish hours till tipoffs boys. Wish it wasn't so early, gotta pull the old 12'er for breakfast.


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

Well does it really matter now does it?
Because it was Rashard who kept Bosh in check most of the first game.
I believe this serious is already ever, but thats just coming from a Magic fan. =]


----------

